# For those who shave



## pitbull1436114521 (Dec 19, 2006)

Just interested in what razors you find best for body shaving ?

Currenty use the twin blade disposable type and they just seem to clog up really quickly

Cheers


----------



## the_illuminati (Feb 5, 2008)

pitbull said:


> Just interested in what razors you find best for body shaving ?
> 
> Currenty use the twin blade disposable type and they just seem to clog up really quickly
> 
> Cheers


use to use a disposable single blade so it didnt get too close to skin and make it itchy! I dont shave no more though becasue it grows back to quickly and is irritating, going to get a nice wax in a couple of weeks instead


----------



## pitbull1436114521 (Dec 19, 2006)

the_illuminati said:


> use to use a disposable single blade so it didnt get too close to skin and make it itchy! I dont shave no more though becasue it grows back to quickly and is irritating, going to get a nice wax in a couple of weeks instead


See i've done the opposite gone from waxing to shaving and found if i do it twice a week its so simple and as yet no skin issues just a case of going through 2-3 razors each time as they clog up.


----------



## the_illuminati (Feb 5, 2008)

pitbull said:


> See i've done the opposite gone from waxing to shaving and found if i do it twice a week its so simple and as yet no skin issues just a case of going through 2-3 razors each time as they clog up.


Yeh i know what you mean, i heard a wax lasts upto 6 weeks though 

I use to use a needle to unglog the blades on my razors, removes the hair but they still blunt! You could try an electric shaver?


----------



## Mars (Aug 25, 2007)

Try a quality, in shower hair removal cream.


----------



## gym rat (Jul 10, 2007)

i use mach3 blades for my body hair, one blade lasts like 2 months, then again i only shave everyother week, me and my sensitive skin.lol, bloody hair removal cream practically burned through my skin, was covered in blisters


----------



## the_illuminati (Feb 5, 2008)

mars1960 said:


> Try a quality, in shower hair removal cream.


i tried that stuff last summer! used exactly as it said then scrubbed it with the sponge they provide to remove the hair and it just cut my chest up!

On the bright side i think it might have tore out a couple of hairs though!


----------



## cellaratt (Jul 16, 2008)

I've tried the creams and it burnt the sh1t outta my skin so I stick to shavin in the shower with a gillette sensor twin blade. Works fine for me. Waxing is simply out of the question, you sick bastards


----------



## the_illuminati (Feb 5, 2008)

> Waxing is simply out of the question, you sick bastards


lmao, i aint ever had it done before, but im going to grit my teath and go for it! im sure i will agree with you after ive had it done though!


----------



## Ecksarmy11 (Apr 4, 2006)

Waxing is good.

Philips do electric clippers for male grooming which are quite good also.

But IPL is best if you can afford a course of treatment.

It wont permanently remove 100% of the hair but it will make it much more manageable.


----------



## gym rat (Jul 10, 2007)

cellaratt said:


> I've tried the creams and it burnt the sh1t outta my skin so I stick to shavin in the shower with a gillette sensor twin blade. Works fine for me. Waxing is simply out of the question, you sick bastards


only one time il ever wax and thats before a holiday, i get the gf to do it and its the worst pain that runs through my whole body and makes me just wana hit something.lol


----------



## Ecksarmy11 (Apr 4, 2006)

Ya big poofs !

Get the waxing done professionally and it's fine.

Well worth a few minutes of discomfort.


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

I use a Gillete Fusion.

Never any issues with that.


----------



## wogihao (Jun 15, 2007)

I use the 2 blade bic disposables, there nice and cheap and dont take as long as the single blade ones.


----------



## cellaratt (Jul 16, 2008)

Ecksarmy11 said:


> Ya big poofs !
> 
> Get the waxing done professionally and it's fine.
> 
> Well worth a few minutes of discomfort.


Ok ...http://youtube.com/watch?v=82h9es917bA....not


----------



## Matt090 (Oct 19, 2007)

i got my gf to wax all my a*ss befor it was so much better lol im gona get her to do it again this week


----------



## simeon69 (Nov 15, 2007)

i waxed the bottom off my legs last night super smooth and in all honestly didnt hurt would definatly get a whole body one done also i use immac bladeless shavers todo chest etc hate body hair!!!

but would recommened the immac

cheers sim

p.s then i covered myself in talc and not itched one lil bit!!


----------



## Captain Hero (Jun 13, 2004)

simeon69 said:


> i waxed the bottom off my legs last night super smooth and in all honestly didnt hurt would definatly get a whole body one done also i use immac bladeless shavers todo chest etc hate body hair!!!
> 
> but would recommened the immac
> 
> ...


bladeless shavers simeon? Bump for pics or link 

I use a phillips bodygroom mostly, which is very good I found it itchy at first when short but now its the reverse, when the hair starts to grow back it gets itchy so I keep everything short now


----------



## simeon69 (Nov 15, 2007)

Captain Hero said:


> bladeless shavers simeon? *Bump for pics or link*
> 
> I use a phillips bodygroom mostly, which is very good I found it itchy at first when short but now its the reverse, when the hair starts to grow back it gets itchy so I keep everything short now


of me shaving or the shavers?? 

heres the **** geez second and third down no razors and works a treat!!

http://www.veet.co.uk/products_creams.shtml

cheers sim


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

pitbull said:


> See i've done the opposite gone from waxing to shaving and found if i do it twice a week its so simple and as yet no skin issues just a case of going through 2-3 razors each time as they clog up.


I agree. If it's kept short then there are no probs. 2 x per week when I shave my stubble I do the rest....nuts et al.

I use the same razor, gillete fusion...


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

my girl dont like when i do the pitts lol let alone the legs or sack lol

funny story tho , my sis bf had a full body wax and said it was so smooth but then after a month or sodown below started itching and irritating him due to it comming through so my sis told him to but sme hair removal for his body and shave any sensitive areas but he thought he would be clever and put it all over.

he couldnt walk for a fortnight due to blisters on his balls lol

moral of the story leave the sack alone lol


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

I shave the sack every time, believe it or not it's so much easier to just use the wet shave....never cuts or owt which is surprising


----------



## Torsion (Mar 5, 2008)

lol never thought my first post would be about shaving yer nuts etc but i use a head blade for all over.Lasts ages and it doesnt leave a rash.

http://www.headblade.com/index.html


----------



## beequeth (Mar 8, 2007)

My missus said she would do my sack for me with one of these :










So far, I have declined her generous offer............:biggrin:


----------



## Ollie B (Mar 14, 2007)

^^^ pmsl


----------



## Torsion (Mar 5, 2008)

lol

John Wayne Bobbit's Mrs thought otherwise!


----------



## ju5t1n (May 12, 2006)

Yeah... Gillete Fusion is the way forward, worth the extra money (it makes a change its the first razor that gillete has released that isnt just a differant colour with a new name costing more :crazy


----------



## Bigger&amp;Stronger (Feb 26, 2008)

beequeth said:


> My missus said she would do my sack for me with one of these :
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LOL! My balls just shrank at the thought!:jaw:


----------



## Guest (Apr 3, 2008)

cant beat the cut throat!!!!


----------



## Shockwave (Feb 26, 2008)

I get best results with Gillette Mach 3. I have tried everyrazor that is supposed to be good and this works the best for me!


----------



## TomTom1 (Feb 1, 2007)

robsta9 said:


> I agree. If it's kept short then there are no probs. 2 x per week when I shave my stubble I do the rest....nuts et al.
> 
> I use the same razor, gillete fusion...


wont you eventually get proper stubble on your nuts? lol, always been a bit worried about that so i only do it every few weeks......


----------



## Bigger&amp;Stronger (Feb 26, 2008)

bb the great said:


> wont you eventually get proper stubble on your nuts? lol, always been a bit worried about that so i only do it every few weeks......


Not really, it's uncomfortable the first couple of times you do it but you get used to it.

I'd not recommend doing cycling after you've shaved down there, in-growing hairs in that area are NOT pleasant.


----------



## OnePack (Jan 9, 2004)

form arm pits, face and pubes I shave and the tiny dots of hairs which I can't shave off without risking cutting and bleeding I use a tweezer, it hurts,but it's not as bad as after a leg workout though


----------



## Welshy_Pete (Apr 27, 2008)

Full monty in the summer times LOL

Then the rest of the year arm pits, face, doo das bits mainly LOL


----------



## ares1 (Apr 27, 2008)

i come out with spots and rashes if i shave or wax so just use clippers when im lazy or veet.


----------



## Borris (Oct 8, 2006)

yeh i use them mini clippers anorl, dont get any rashes or spots


----------

